

Show HN: UX Archive - How iOS 6 user flows compare to iOS 7 - abrodo
http://uxarchive.com/ios

======
abrodo
I created UX Archive to archive all the user flows form interesting apps. This
specific page is dedicated to helping people understand the new patterns Apple
introduced with iOS7. Please let me know if you have any feedback. Arthur

------
slashink
dead link.

~~~
abrodo
Indeed. Our site went down.

~~~
chpolk
should be back up

